# Nebraska/Iowa Hay Summary - Week Ending January 14, 2010



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Nebraska/Iowa Hay Summary - Week Ending January 14, 2010

NEBRASKA:
Compared to last week, alfalfa, grass hay and dehy pellets sold steady. Buyer inquiry picked up this week after an early January blizzard dumped from 8 to 12" of snow in the trade area. Some cow/calf producers are starting to price hay from local suppliers. Grass hay producers continue to run at a steady pace to feedlots and to horse owners. New dehy sales are slow. All prices dollars per ton FOB
stack in medium to large square bales and rounds, unless otherwise noted. Prices
from the most recent reported sales. Nebraska Department of Agriculture has a
hay and forage directory available at Nebraska Department of Agriculture.

Northeast Nebraska: Alfalfa: Good large square bales 135.00-145.00, fair large
square bales 120.00-125.00. Good large rounds 70.00-80.00, few delivered at 90.00; Fair 50.00-60.00. Grass Hay: Good large square bales 95.00. Good large rounds 65.00-75.00, fair large round bales 45.00-50.00; small squares 100.00-112.00. Ground and Delivered to feedlots 95.00-100.00. Dehydrated alfalfa pellets, 17 percent protein: 180.00-185.00.

Platte Valley of Nebraska: Alfalfa: Good large square bales 120.00-130.00, utility to fair large square bales 100.00-112.00. Good round bales 70.00-75.00; Fair round bales 50.00-60.00. Grass Hay: Good big round bales 50.00-60.00. Oat hay: rounds 70.00 delivered. Corn Stalks: large squares 60.00-70.00 delivered. Ground and delivered to feedlots 105.00-110.00. Dehydrated alfalfa pellets, 17 percent protein: 175.00-180.00.

IOWA: South Central/North Central IA:
Compared to last week, hay prices sold steady. Demand for clean straw continues
to be good from area hog producers. Buyer inquiry improved this week with all of the cold snow weather. All prices dollars per ton FOB stack in medium to large square bales and rounds, unless otherwise noted. Prices are from the most recent reported sales. Iowa Department of Agriculture has a hay and straw directory at Untitled Document.

Alfalfa: Premium large squares 200.00; Good large squares 165.00. Good large
round bales 80.00; Fair to Good large round 65.00; Premium Small square bales
200.00. Alfalfa/Grass: Good large squares 150.00-165.00. Grass: Premium Large
square bales 120.00. Straw: Large square bales 125.00, small square bales
150.00.


----------

